# Norfolk Line - check your sailing times



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I booked at the end of December to travel at the end of May. Checked up yesterday on the schedules to see what time the previous sailing is, and I found that they'd changed times of all boats. We were due out at 17:00 - it's now 18:00. the return has also changed. We will be arriving earlier to hopefully get on the 16:00 - seems their bookings are a bit "fluid" if space is available.

If you booked early, check your times.  

ps Has anybody taken advantage of the special offer for CC members - using the executive lounge (or whatever they call it)?


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Similar thing happened to us, we're booked for June and just happened to ring them re something else and they told us the new times.

They did say that they would have informed us before we travelled, but who knows how early :roll:


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for that Mike.
I have just phoned Norfolk Line for conformation of my booking. Our outward journey on 7th July at 01:45 is now at 02:00 no real problem there. The return journey on Sunday 23rd July at 10:30am is now at either 06:00 or 08:01. Next sailing is at 18:01 
NO SAILINGS FOR 12 HOURS
If I turn up a day early on Saturday they will try to get us on a ferry at the correct time, as they are operating a full schedule that day. 
NICE OF THEM TO LET US ALL KNOW. 
I can only advise everyone to check their bookings before they travel, you could arrive at Dunkerque and find yourself with a 10 or 12 hour delay

Mike read the wording about the Caravan Club upgrade offer carefully. I was told by someone that it states that only one member of your party is entitled to a free upgrade others may have to pay, worth checking out before you travel.

Edit The following text is from the Caravan Club website

Fare includes free entry to on board executive lounge for ONE member of the party only - additional charge for all other passengers. (new vessels only)


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Just to say that I nearly got caught out with Norfolkline schedule changes, and I was thinking dark thoughts about them when I unearthed a sheet they had sent me advising me of revised schedules and asking me to note changes  

Dave


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hallo - just phoned Norfolk Line - we sail 16 May at 10am with CC upgrade. They confirmed sailing time and that the upgrade was for the booking i.e. both of us.

One less thing to worry about before six weeks of bliss in France!!!


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

[

ps Has anybody taken advantage of the special offer for CC members - using the executive lounge (or whatever they call it)?[/quote]

Hello

Beware it is only for one person. The other party members have to pay.

Re times folk are mentioning here. Those new times were on their website when we were browsing last week. A bit off that they didnt tell travellers the changes when they changed them. Wonder why there are no sailings for 12 hours.?

Motorhomer


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Suenliam, are you sure?

I spoke to both NL & CC and they both said I had to pay for the non member.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We used the CC free place in First Class Lounge and paid £10 for the other one 4 weeks ago.

The lounge was very comfortable with newspapers ( ask for your choice), unlimited hot and cold drinks, pastries and croissants, hot snacks, cereals, yogurts, fruit etc. Given that we had a substantial breakfast we probably saved money . There was one other couple in there and the boat ( 10am sailing) was pretty empty so in terms of comfort it made no odds. 
There were 2 lounges with laptop plug in points in one lounge.

We didn't do it on the way back- we'd originally booked for an older boat- but might have covered the cost of our lunch if we had done.

Useful if the boat is crowded but I get the impression that they are never unpleasantly full and there are plenty of quiet corners.

G


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Even the advert in the CC magazine states, limited to one club member and on new vessels only.

Will have to check my sailing times

Ralph


----------



## 95897 (Jul 30, 2005)

What if husband and wife are joint members?


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

*Norfolkline-check bookings*

I was told on phone that as Ihad booked before March wasn't eligible for upgrade.So on arrival at check in I handed in 3 passports (us and dog) and 2 CC membership cards and asked for 2 upgrades.This was 2 weeks ago.Girl phoned through--2 VIPs on way and that was it.We were the only couple in a lounge to seat 50 and loads of food +drink as Grizzly described. Bognormike if you do catch the 1800 it is the old boat! Also the 1200 and 2359 are old boat crossings from Dover.3rd and final new boat due in July.From Dunkirk the 1000,1600 and2200 are the old boat.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Thnks, Koppersbeat. We will try to blag our way in if we get on the 16:00 sailing. Will get there early enough & complain that they didn't tell us that the sailing times were changed if they don't let us on the earlier one! 
Will check the timings for the return.  

ps
will call in when passing & see your van outside!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I don't think you'll need to do much blagging Mike. Norfolkline have always seemed very obliging and flexible with times.

This time we turned up a whole day early at Dunkirk ( have you seen Dunkirk in the rain on May 1st ?). We went to the Tickets and Reservations kiosk at 11.20am , intending to ask if we could be put on stand-by for the next available sailing and before we could even ask she'd given us our boarding pass for the noon sailing. 

We were told before we left UK that the return sailing was at 10am not 10.30 am as we'd booked.

G


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi bsb2000 (and others) - I phoned Norfolk Line direct rather than the CC. Also we are joint members so this may make a difference. I booked the May tickets in November (did I say that in the previous post?) and upgraded just a few weeks ago. When I phoned for the upgrade for our August crossing they checked it was a new boat sailing - this seemed to make a difference to the facility. 

At the end of the day the sailing is only 2 hours and the upgrade free, so I don't suppose a lack of Executive Lounge facility would markedly affect my enjoyment of the 6 weeks in Francehttp://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/images/smiles/icon_biggrin.gif


----------

